# Belt display rack - Woodworking plans



## TKDHomeSchooler (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is in the correct place or not, so it can be moved if I am in the wrong spot.

I am looking for plans to build a 10 level belt display rack.  I have thought about buying one I like and then reverse engineering it, but I don't feel right about doing that to someone else's work like that.  With 4 kids in TKD and one who will be when he is old enough, plus my Wife and myself it will get expensive if I try to buy display racks for all of us.

I am envisioning a rack that has 10 slats for the belts and a place to hang tourney medals and maybe also a spot on top to put a photo or 2 in.

Anyone have any resources they can share on where to get plans for something like this?  I want to eventually start selling some, not for profit, to other classmates in my school.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 3, 2009)

Check out Woodworker's Journal.  They have quite a few free plans for different things available, and you can probably adapt one.


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 3, 2009)

Depending on how fancy you want to get.  You could go a simple as constructing a square wood frame glueing/nailing woden slates to it.  Use rubber bands or elastic to hold the folded belts to the slats.  from that basic idea you can use more advanced joinery, fancier woods, etc to up the "artistic factor"...but all the ones I've seen are basically slats attached to a frame.

Peace,
Erik


----------

